# Newly Registered, Frequent Visitor



## mkrabill (Jun 14, 2007)

I finally got around to registering us on the site after more than a year of frequent visits. Thanks to all those who have helped us over the last year without knowing it. We learned about the site after meeting HootBob and Port4 at Twin Pine KOA, PA Memorial Day weekend 06, we saw them again this year. I also work with GeoWalls. Anyway weâ€™re on our second Outback, we started with a 04 26RS and quickly discovered that with four kids (3 of which are girls) we didnâ€™t quite have enough room so we ended up with a 05 28 RS-S (which weâ€™re considering selling now that two of our girls would rather spend time working and hanging with their friends than camping with mom and dad).

So â€œHiâ€

Mark


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Welcome









Instead of selling, maybe take turns bringing friends









John


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> Welcome
> 
> 
> 
> ...


....or contact Pebbles here on the Site...who may be interested in your 28!

And - yeah - what HE said!!!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Lakebum6


















Glad you finally decided to join us!


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

Welcome lakebum6, from your nearby neighbor, happycamper(s)


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Strike up the







to help in wishing you a warm WELCOME 



























































There is a wonderful wealth of knowledge and a lot of friendly people here, as you already know. Hope to hear from you from time to time.

Mike


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Welcome,







Glad to finally meet you.


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Welcome to the family !! Lakebum6


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

* to OUTBACKERS * 

Your Cyber & Camping Connection!!

Tami


----------



## mkrabill (Jun 14, 2007)

Thanks to everyone for the warm welcome.

Mark


----------



## Acadia Hiker (May 29, 2007)

Welcome from the north woods of our lovely state!


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

A big Tennessee welcome to Outbackers.


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Glad to have you!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

RizFam said:


> * to OUTBACKERS *
> 
> Your Cyber & Camping Connection!!
> 
> Tami


what Tami said!


----------



## girard482 (Jun 24, 2007)

Welcome to the party! Hope you all can make the pig roast, sounds like it's gonna be a blast!


----------

